# Need 500 Siberian Elms



## iami (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm looking for some Siberian Elm, that are about 3 years old and 4-5' or 5-6' tall. I need 500 of them to fill an order. Should you have these please contact me at Alexandria Farms. I'm at the corporate office - Carlos Creek Winery 320-763-4649.

Sincerely,
ALEXANDRIA FARMS
Julie Rubner
Director of Services


----------

